

Ask HN: Freelancers, how do you collect payments? - jkaykin

Those that don&#x27;t use Elance, Odesk, etc, how do you collect payments?
======
dossy
The old fashioned way: invoices, usually emailed. Payments arrive in the form
of paper checks, which get deposited. O. G. OLD SCHOOL.

------
paulhauggis
I send an invoice.

I usually know right away if the customer will pay or not, since I always
invoice every 2 weeks.

